# my new 125 gallon



## AL-PAYSOs (Sep 24, 2010)

Just brought a 125 gallon ,I'm like so happy . .
Here setting it up for the thanksgiving gathering 
Fish i brought at pet stores and had left over from my 72 bow front 
- 3 Frontosa's 
- 4 yellow labs
- 2 scats 
- 1 mono
- 1 green spotted puffer 
- 2 upside down cat fish 
- 2 orange african cichlids
- 2 electric blues
- 2 grey electric blue style cichlids 
They all look nice with each other hopefully everything goes well . . I'm looking for lighting for my 125 gallon it seem to be coming out to more then the whole set up i have any1 know a cheap spot where i can find lighting for my 125 gallon ??? If so let me know Thank you . . Pictures soon


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AL-PAYSOs said:


> Just brought a 125 gallon ,I'm like so happy . .
> Here setting it up for the thanksgiving gathering
> Fish i brought at pet stores and had left over from my 72 bow front
> - 3 Frontosa's
> ...


I am assuming you are properly cycling it before you add the fish. When I put my 125 up well over a year ago I was torn on lighting as well. I decided to get a 6' light strip (length of the tank), which ran about $150. It would work for low light plants, but since I have 13 Silver Dollars I can't keep live plants.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The scats, mono, and puffer are all brackish water fish, and the puffer is a terrible fin nipper. It's also not wise to mix Malawi cichlids with Tanganykians; the frontosa are liable to eat or kill the others if they survive long enough.


----------



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> The scats, mono, and puffer are all brackish water fish, and the puffer is a terrible fin nipper. It's also not wise to mix Malawi cichlids with Tanganykians; the frontosa are liable to eat or kill the others if they survive long enough.


I was just about to comment on the mixture of fish. The size of the tank is awesome, but a GSP will need a full salt environment. And ToddnBecka is definitely correct on the mixing of african cichlids from different lakes, NOT a good idea! 
Definitely watch out for fin nipping and any aggression, these fish do not cohabitat....


----------



## AL-PAYSOs (Sep 24, 2010)

So my mono and one of my scats died . . . 
Damn !! One scat left and he looks scared ,So what i'ma do is give him back to fish store 
r.i.p mr scat and mono


----------



## naksampotah (Nov 30, 2010)

check your water salinity. you can put cichlids in brackish water but monos can't live in freshwater.


----------

